# Hiding speakers in cabinets - perforated metal?



## BethMartin (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm working on my built-ins, and pretty soon I'll have to figure out what to cover up the speakers with. I've got a space in the shelving to accomodate a speaker, and I want to cover it up. What I was thinking would be cool is some sort of decorative perforated metal. I don't really know where to get that, though. I know that I can find speaker cloth online, but I think I might like how a metal looks better, unless there's some reason that the metal messes with the speaker somehow.

I'm also wanting to use a decorative metal screen later on when I make our desks, because I want to make the whole computer cabinet side a removable screen so that the computer can breathe well, but it needs to be sturdy enough if it gets kicked. So if I can get something like that for both applications, that would be great. But where does one find this stuff if you are not a builder?

Any insights appreciated!


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

There are sometimes issues with using metal in front of speakers… If the metal is to thin, then it will vibrate and give your sound a "tinny" sound. Some companies sell metal grills for speakers, but they are fairly thick and are usually coated with a rubberized material to prevent them from vibrating.

You could use something like http://www.kees.com/architec_stamp.htm
But, it may vibrate at loud volumes.


----------



## johnpoolesc (Mar 14, 2009)

as long as the metal is tight it will work.. you may lose some base.. you could get thin stock and cut your pattern by hand.. the last project i needed a metal element for, i bought a brass kick plate, that screw to the bottom of exterior doors from lows..


----------



## BethMartin (Feb 24, 2009)

interpim - that's a good link, they have a lot of decorative patterns. I'll have to ask them if they would sell retail and how much it would be.

johnpoolesc - that's pretty ambitious to cut it yourself! I am not that ambitious! lol!

I was thinking of a thinner metal, but bend it around a supporting frame that would simply set into the face of the cabinet and just pop in/out. I suppose I could just try it and if it affects the sound it wouldn't be too much trouble to replace the metal with cloth.

Thanks!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Many speakers have fabric in front of them


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

You could try a wood lattice??


----------



## BethMartin (Feb 24, 2009)

A wood lattice is an interesting option too. I'll have to think on that…


----------



## BethMartin (Feb 24, 2009)

bentlyj~ oooh…that's an interesting link too. This page has got some of what I'm looking for on it. That whole catalog looks interesting to peruse!
http://www.outwatercatalogs.com/2008_Master/lg_display.cfm?page_number=393&catalog=080135


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's another place:

http://www.speakerworks.com/


----------



## BethMartin (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks, Lew!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm assuming your speakers are already in a speaker enclosure? The enclosure is important for the sound. The air entrance hole needs to be a certain size according to the size and type of speakers, etc. The grill is only important in that it can't add to the sound.

I was just thinking. If they aren't too large wouldn't it be nice to make a nice decorative lacy looking one with a scroll or coping saw. Now that would be impressive.. hmm…


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

use Fabric front to let the sound pass through with least amount of loss… don't use metal, not very audio/sound friendly.


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

People have been using metal speaker grills in cars for years with little or no affect to the sound. I say find the grill you like and use it. If it does change the sound you can always send it back.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes, you use metal over speakers in a car, but it's a metal mesh, not solid metal or wood with a few holes cut into it. Anything put in front of the speakers will affect the sound somewhat. If you just want to hear sound out of it, put whatever you want in front of it. If you want quality sound then I 'd suggest using mesh. You can get it in just about any color to fit any project.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Just a thought… If the speakers are mounted high then possibly use wood louvers. If they are solidly mounted then a down direction would be in order, if they can be adjusted then they can be closed when not in use and opened for the best sound. ...just a thought.


----------

